# VMR | Wheels - V703s back in stock & ready to ship!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels – V703 Back in Stock and Ready to Ship!*


Hey Vortex, after a long wait we have finally brought in another shipment of V703s in *Super Silver, Gunmetal, and Matte Black!* They are available in :

18x8.5 ET45 
19x9.5 ET45 



*For all inquiries contact me directly via PM, email ([email protected]), or by phone at 714-442-7916 extension 107. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.*


































 
*V718 Features:*
-Aggressive Concave Design
-JWL, VIA & ISO-9001:2000 Certified
-VMR's Unmatched Customer Service
-Effective Wheel & Tire weight on par with stock weight!

*Tire Packages:*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

*Warranty:*
All VMR | Wheels include a one (1) year limited warranty covering any and all manufacturer's defects, including defects in the finish.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

A recent customers TT on 18x8.5 ET45 V703s! :thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Looks nice! How about a 19x9 et52 for us TT folks?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Marty said:


> Looks nice! How about a 19x9 et52 for us TT folks?


Thank you! Unfortunately we have no plans at this time to bring in the VB3s in that fitment.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Pick up a set of V703s today! PM me for more info & pricing! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

We still have a couple sets left! Shoot me a PM for more info. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

We also offer custom powder coating options!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope you have a great weekend Vortex!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V703s still in stock! Pick up a set today! eace:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V703s are finally back in stock in all three finishes. Shoot me an email or PM if you have any questions about the wheels or pricing! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V703s are in stock and ready to go! Have a great weekend Vortex! :beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Spice up your ride with a nice aggressive look before summer ends. V703s are in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Will any of your 18's fit on an RS?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

I saw a TTRS with some 19X9.5 VMR's and they looked great. Which wheel was that?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Will any of your 18's fit on an RS?


The barrel of our 18s will not clear the RS brakes.



[email protected] said:


> I saw a TTRS with some 19X9.5 VMR's and they looked great. Which wheel was that?


There are quite a few TTRS's out there running VMR's, so it could have been any of these: http://www.velocitymotoring.com/wheels.html. 

Possibly V701s, V713s, or V710s.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

So a 19"x9.5" et 45 wheel will actually fit on a TT?


Lots of poke?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

311-in-337 said:


> So a 19"x9.5" et 45 wheel will actually fit on a TT?
> 
> 
> Lots of poke?


I know that it works on the TTRS with a 255/35/19 tire. Considering that my customer confirmed it to be a rub free fitment with stock suspension, I would assume that there is not much poke if any.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

18" VB3s are in stock and ready to ship. Hope you have a great weekend vortex! :beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V703s in stock in all 3 finishes! Shoot me a PM or email with all questions and or inquiries!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

VMRWheels said:


> I know that it works on the TTRS with a 255/35/19 tire. Considering that my customer confirmed it to be a rub free fitment with stock suspension, I would assume that there is not much poke if any.


Hmmmm, rub free with 255/35/19 on 19x9.5 et45?:what: 13mm farther out than stock! Did your customer need to alter the rear fenders to avoid crashing on the tire over every bump?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Hmmmm, rub free with 255/35/19 on 19x9.5 et45?:what: 13mm farther out than stock! Did your customer need to alter the rear fenders to avoid crashing on the tire over every bump?


He claimed to have not altered the fenders in anyway, but said that it was a tight fit. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

VMRWheels said:


> He claimed to have not altered the fenders in anyway, but said that it was a tight fit. :thumbup:


Maybe it doesn't rub while parked but if you take any hard corners it'll rub.... The factory setup at 255x35x19 et52 rubs a little bit even at stock ride height.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Maybe it doesn't rub while parked but if you take any hard corners it'll rub.... The factory setup at 255x35x19 et52 rubs a little bit even at stock ride height.


Out of curiosity, does the stock setup rub on the fender liner or fender itself?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

VMRWheels said:


> Out of curiosity, does the stock setup rub on the fender liner or fender itself?


If it hits, it hits the little plastic tab inside the fender. But at 13mm farther out, I think metal is coming into play.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> If it hits, it hits the little plastic tab inside the fender. But at 13mm farther out, I think metal is coming into play.


My stock setup rubs on the rear fender liner (both sides), not the plastic tabs. I trimmed the liner and now all is good.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

VMRWheels said:


> He claimed to have not altered the fenders in anyway, but said that it was a tight fit. :thumbup:


Stock is also 255/35-19, so in theory the tire tread should be in approximately the same spot on a 9" rim or a 9.5" rim. So the et45 vs. stock et52 should just be 7mm closer to the fender than stock, no? Either way there is a good chance it will rub, since stock rubs on many cars.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

VMRWheels said:


> Out of curiosity, does the stock setup rub on the fender liner or fender itself?


For me, it rubbed on the fender liner.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> My stock setup rubs on the rear fender liner (both sides), not the plastic tabs. I trimmed the liner and now all is good.


Interesting. I thought the plastic tab was the only offender, didn't realize some were rubbing on liner. These cars are really odd when it comes to this. My 19x9 HRE's at et50 with stock Toyo's never rub anywhere.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> Stock is also 255/35-19, so in theory the tire tread should be in approximately the same spot on a 9" rim or a 9.5" rim. So the et45 vs. stock et52 should just be 7mm closer to the fender than stock, no? Either way there is a good chance it will rub, since stock rubs on many cars.


Not according to my handy dandy little app. et45 is pushing almost all the extra wheel width to the outside (13mm out and only 1mm in). You'd need the same et52 offset to split the difference.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V703's are in stock and ready to ship out today! Shoot me a PM or email for pricing and fitment info


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Not according to my handy dandy little app. et45 is pushing almost all the extra wheel width to the outside (13mm out and only 1mm in). You'd need the same et52 offset to split the difference.


Yes, the _wheel_ is 13mm further out, but the centerline of the wheel and tire (the offset) is only 7mm further out.

So the tire tread is overall 7mm further out, and then the tire sidewalls are stretched out 6mm more per side (9" -> 9.5", so 0.25" per side). So the rubber at the _wheel edge_ is indeed 13mm further out, but at the tread it's only 7mm further out. This "stretching" helps with fender clearance.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Not according to my handy dandy little app. et45 is pushing almost all the extra wheel width to the outside (13mm out and only 1mm in). You'd need the same et52 offset to split the difference.


My car is running 710s with a 19x9.5 ET45 setup. No rubbing at all, MSS Sports springs.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Maybe it doesn't rub while parked but if you take any hard corners it'll rub.... The factory setup at 255x35x19 et52 rubs a little bit even at stock ride height.


No rubbing here.. and I have tracked it. Stock body (no messing with fenders), MSS Springs and 19x9.5 ET45 with 255/35/19 tires


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

croman44 said:


> No rubbing here.. and I have tracked it. Stock body (no messing with fenders), MSS Springs and 19x9.5 ET45 with 255/35/19 tires


Maybe it's the springs? 19x9 et45 with same tire size and I can get mine to rub if I hit a slight bump mid corner. Never rubs on track, I guess maybe it's just the lumpy roads here.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Maybe it's the springs? 19x9 et45 with same tire size and I can get mine to rub if I hit a slight bump mid corner. Never rubs on track, I guess maybe it's just the lumpy roads here.


What wheels are the 19x9 +45?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> What wheels are the 19x9 +45?


Neuspeed RSe14


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

18x8.5 ET45 
19x9.5 ET45 

*IN STOCK NOW!!*


----------



## dodongjuan (Feb 2, 2014)

Price for 19x9.5 ..?
Will it fit TTRS ..?



VMRWheels said:


> 18x8.5 ET45
> 19x9.5 ET45
> 
> *IN STOCK NOW!!*


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

dodongjuan said:


> Price for 19x9.5 ..?
> Will it fit TTRS ..?


V703 19x9.5" et45 does NOT clear the TTRS front brakes.


----------



## dodongjuan (Feb 2, 2014)

how about the 713's or the 718's will they fit ..?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

dodongjuan said:


> how about the 713's or the 718's will they fit ..?


Those will work! 

Not too sure on the 19x9.5 ET45 V703. Thank for the info Marty . Any pics of the test fitment?


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

VMRWheels said:


> V703s in stock in all 3 finishes! Shoot me a PM or email with all questions and or inquiries!


How much they weigh for a 19x9 8.5 width? Thanks


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

19x8.5 25-26 LBS 
19x9.5 26-27 LBS

* varies with offset


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom powder coat available!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PM's replied


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom powder coat available upon request!!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

What's your flavor of V703?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Get yours today!!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Concavity.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

You keep showing that car in the 703 thread, but I am pretty sure those are your VB3s.

Are they the same thing?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

croman44 said:


> You keep showing that car in the 703 thread, but I am pretty sure those are your VB3s.
> 
> Are they the same thing?


Yes sir! We changed the name from VB3 to V703 to streamline it with the rest of our product line. They are one in the same wheel


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Inquire for your set today!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom powder coat available upon request!!

Take your pick...


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

19x9.5 options in stock in Gunmetal and Hyper Black !


----------

